# Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?



## McMMgs3 (6. September 2013)

*Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So nach 3-4 Jahren mit meinem schlechten Fertig Pc für 200€ wird es unbedingt Zeit für ein neuen Rechner! 

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

Da ich selber 15 bin, habe ich kein Budget von über 1000€, aber immerhin 850-870€ kann ich ausgeben. (gerne auch weniger)

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

Nur Windows 7 aber dass zählt nicht zu meinem Budget.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

Ein LG Lauwerk.

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Lieber vom Händler (hardwareversand) da ich mich damit gar nicht auskenne.^^

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

1440x900 (leider!) wird sich mit Glück aber noch dieses Jahr ändern zu 1920x1080.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

Team Fortress 2, Counter Strike, Left 4 Dead 1-2, Arma 3, Rayman Legends, CoD 4 und noch ein paar mehr, sonst halt so Standard Office Sachen.

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

Nein.

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Nicht allzu laut.


Ich habe schon ne Zusammenstellung. Deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen ob die so passt?


Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


MfG


----------



## grenn-CB (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Willkommen im Forum,

Würde das E9 400Watt nehmen und sonst passt das so.


----------



## McMMgs3 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das hier?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Genau das. Oder das 450 Watt Modell.
Kabel Management bekommt man erst mit dem CM480, das natürlich teurer ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



McMMgs3 schrieb:


> be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das hier?



Genau das meine ich, würde es nehmen da es 5 Jahre Garantie hat, es leiser und effizienter als das L8 ist.


----------



## McMMgs3 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ok, super. Dankeschön! 

Falls noch Fragen aufkommen, werde ich mich melden.


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Super, viel Spaß mit dem Knecht.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Das T9 ist okay, aber bei dem Nachfolger T28 wurden ein paar kleine Details verbessert : Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Joa, kurzer Thread 

Wünsche dir auch viel Spass mit dem neuen Haustier


----------



## grenn-CB (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



McMMgs3 schrieb:


> Ok, super. Dankeschön!
> 
> Falls noch Fragen aufkommen, werde ich mich melden.



Ein Feedback zu dem Rechner wäre übrigens nicht schlecht.

@Rosigatton
Das T28 ist zwar ein verbessertes T9, aber wenn ihn das T9 besser gefällt würde ich das nehmen, mir hat die Front des T9 auch besser gefallen als die vom T28 und deswegen habe ich das genommen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Danke euch allen 

Mit dem Gehäuse guck ich nochmal wird dann aber wahrscheinlich dass T28.

Feedback wird dann auf jedenfall folgen.^^


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Warum gibt es so wenig TEs wie dich? 
Nett, nimmt die Hilfe an und macht sich vorher schlau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich hasse solche Leute. 
1-2 Posts und dann ist schon Schluss. Schade für den Post Counter.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich finde das auch gut, gerade das sich der TE vorher informiert hat und sich richtig Mühe gegeben hat um was anständiges zu erhalten.

@quantenslipstream
Dann ist das perfekt für dich http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tellung/291263-gaming-system-mit-zukunft.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Dann ist das perfekt für dich http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tellung/291263-gaming-system-mit-zukunft.html


 
Da habe ich schon 28 Posts drin.


----------



## McMMgs3 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Macht mich nicht so Verlegen! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hasse solche Leute.
> 1-2 Posts und dann ist schon Schluss. Schade für den Post Counter.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Wie gesagt das E9 (450 oder 480CM) nehmen, und beim Kühler würde ich dir zu diesem raten.
Ist etwas teuerer aber besser verarbeitet, und ne Ecke leiser und kühler.

Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hwv verbaut aber "nur" (Transport) kühler bis 400 Gramm, bau die Kiste selber zusammen das ist garnicht so schwer.
Und wenn du doch Probleme haben solltest, weißt du ja wo das Forum zu finden ist.

Ansonsten sieht das soweit wie schon gesagt gut aus.

Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (7. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

@Bits-Bytes
Wollte ich auch erst im 1. Beitrag erwähnen, da aber er nicht verbaut wird von Hardwareversand habe ich es sein gelassen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So ich habe mich jetzt doch entschieden den Pc von einem der PCGH-Bastler zusammnebauen zu lassen und dann lieber nen besseren Kühler einbauen lasse und zwar den wie empfohlen : Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Also Festplatte, SSD, CPU und vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Sachen kann ich bestimmt selber, aber bei ein paar Sachen wäre Hilfe vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht. 


Feedback wird dann folgen hoffentlich vor Ende Oktober.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Wir bleiben gespannt.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



McMMgs3 schrieb:


> Feedback wird dann folgen hoffentlich vor Ende Oktober.



Wann werden denn die Teile gekauft?


----------



## McMMgs3 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Wahrscheinlich doch schon früher, vor dem 1. Oktober werde ich sie zu 100% bestellen. ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (9. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Am besten frage hier nochmal 3-4Tage vor dem Kauf nach.


----------



## McMMgs3 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Werd ich machen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So die Konfiguration hat sich ein bisschen geändert aber auch nur von der Grafikkarte.

Und zwar habe ich oft gelesen das die Gtx 670 besser sein soll. 

Ich würde jetzt gerne die nehmen:

http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx670-dcmoc...0-a928557.html

Ausserdem ist die auch günstiger...müsste ich dann irgendwie noch was ändern falls ich die Grafikkarte übertakten möchte? 


Ich würde dass System dann gegen Ende der Woche bestellen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen!


----------



## grenn-CB (12. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Wenn du die Grafikkarte übertakten willst dann die GTX 670 wenn nicht die GTX 760.


----------



## McMMgs3 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gut dann bestell ich das jetzt in den nächsten paar Tagen.  Danke! 

Aber der Kühler ist nicht bei Mindfactory/Hardwareversand verfügbar, was für'n Kühler ist noch empfehlenswert? Preis wäre am besten für den Kühler bis 35€ (bis 30€ wäre noch besser^^)


----------



## grenn-CB (13. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich weiß gerade gar nicht mehr welche CPU du nehmen wolltest, wenn du nicht übertakten willst dann den Macho 120 wenn schon den großen Macho.


----------



## McMMgs3 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Soooo, meine Zusammenstellung hat sich jetzt ein bisschen geändert und zwar nehm ich jetzt lieber den i5-4570, weil ich den Xeon einfach nicht brauch, ich glaub da würde ich mich im nachhinein nur ärgern.

Dazu habe ich mich für ein anderes Gehäuse entschieden und zwar das BitFenix Prodigy weiß, Mini-ITX.
Jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich irgendwas ändern muss, weil es vielleicht nicht von der Größe passt? Also Netzteil, Kühler oder Mainboard?

Das wäre jetzt nämlich sonst meine fertige Zusammenstellung die ich mir morgen/übermorgen gerne bestellen würde.  

Hier:


Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: ??? Da weiß ich noch nicht ganz welcher, weil ich mir wegen dem Gehäuse unsicher bin. Geht der Macho 120 trotzdem?
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy weiß, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt das so, oder muss ich was ändern? 


MfG


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Das Board muss geändert werden.
Warum plötzlich Mini-ITX?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Mainboard sollte dann auch ein mITX sein : Produktvergleich ASUS H87I-Plus (C2) (90MB0F30-M0EAY5), Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI, ASRock H87M-ITX (90-MXGPL0-A0UAYZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Achja, ohne Kabelmangament kann man es wohl auch knicken.


----------



## IqpI (26. September 2013)

Ansonsten gute config


----------



## Sammla (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Passt leider nicht. Das Bitfenix Prodigy ist ein spitzen Gehäuse, keine Frage, aber ein ATX Motherboard wirst du da nicht reinbekommen. 

Erklärung: Es gibt verschiedene Motherboard Größen, beispielsweise ATX, aber auch XL-ATX, E-ATX oder Mini ITX. Eine passende Tabelle findest du im Netz..
Das Prodigy ist leider ein Mini-ITX Gehäuse, was bedeutet, dass dort auch nur Mini-ITX Boards reinpassen^^

Du bräuchtest also, wenn du es bei diesem Gehäuse belassen willst, solch ein Mainboard: ASRock H87M-ITX (90-MXGPL0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weitere Modelle, falls du zum Beispiel gegen ~10€ Aufpreis noch ein W-Lan Modul dabei haben willst: Intel Sockel 1150 (DDR3) mit Formfaktor: Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Darüber hinaus solltest du berücksichtigen, dass nicht jeder Kühler in ein so kleines Gehäuse reinpasst. Wobei es gerade beim Prodigy erstaunlich gute Möglichkeiten gibt 


edit: Immer muss ich alles so in die Länge ziehen und komme dann immer als Letzter haha


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Joa, der K2 passt locker in Prodigy


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Achja, ohne Kabelmangament kann man es wohl auch knicken.



Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das da kein CM Netzteil reinpasst laut anderen Stimmen wiederrum nicht, was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Das E9 passt rein, das P10 nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Klar passt da das E9 CM 480 Watt rein, Softy hat dieses drin : Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.31 (CMPSU-650AX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gleiche Maße wie das BeQuiet .


----------



## Sammla (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das da kein CM Netzteil reinpasst laut anderen Stimmen wiederrum nicht, was stimmt denn nun?


 
Als Besitzer des Prodigys melde ich mich mal kurz zu Wort.. Zwar weiß ich nicht, was mit "CM" gemeint ist, dennoch passt in das Prodigy so ziemlich jedes Netzteil unter 600W Leistung rein. Man muss halt nur darauf achten, dass das Netzteil nicht tiefer als 160mm ist. Dann hat man noch ein bisschen Spielraum um die Kabel durch die reichlich vorhanden Öffnungen zur Hardware zu führen. Natürlich wird ohne abnehmbare Kabel das Ganze am Ende schön gestopft aussehen, aber wenn man eh nicht vorhat das Seitenteil gegen eine Plexiglasscheibe auszutauschen kann einem das Innenleben ja recht egal sein. Da sich alles im unterem Bereich des Gehäuses abspielt wird der "Airflow" auch nicht beeinträchtigt. 

Edit: Und wieder zu langsam


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Mit CM war das Kabelmanagement gemeint, aber danke für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ok, super. Danke für die vielen Antworten! 

Ich hatte einmal halt gelesen dass nur Mini-ITX Boards reinpassen, aber wollte hier lieber nochmal nachfragen.^^


Dann wird es wohl das Board hier: ASUS H87I-Plus (C2) (90MB0F30-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Kann ich das Netzteil kaufen, oder muss ein anderes her? 

Und wie sieht es mit dem Kühler aus, kann der Macho 120 gekauft werden? Oder gibt es noch nen anderen guten Kühler für unter 30€?

So, das war es jetzt erstmal an Fragen, hoffe ich. 



Monsjo schrieb:


> Das Board muss geändert werden.
> Warum plötzlich Mini-ITX?


 
Mir gefällt das Design persönlich sehr gut und es ist auch praktischer für mich.^^


----------



## Sammla (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich halte den Macho etwas zu überdimensioniert. Mit dem bereits oft bewährtem EKL Brocken fährst du sicher, der sollte auf jeden Fall in das kleine Gehäuse reinpassen.

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Macho läufst du möglicherweise Gefahr, dass dir dieser den PCIe Schacht für die Grafikkarte blockiert. Und für ~30€ gibt es glaube ich nicht wirklich was besseres^^


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Das Asrock sollte aber besser sein, von Gigabyte rate ich hier wegen ab 4 × Mini-ITX für Haswell im Test - ComputerBase
Dort wurden zwar Z87 Board getestet aber vom Layout sind sie ja gleich.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Jepp, wie Sammla schon schrieb, Du musst verdammt aufpassen, das so ein großer Kühler nicht den PCIe Slot verdeckt. 

Beim Asus und beim Asrock sollte auch der Macho passen, beim Gigabyte nicht. Ist aber auch wirklich nicht nötig, so ein Monster. Nimm doch einfach den Prolimatech Lynx, oder den Brocken : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## McMMgs3 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ja, das mit dem Kühler wäre ein bisschen Ärgerlich.  

Dann wird es wohl der Brocken.

Ich würde das System jetzt gerne morgen bestellen, passt das jetzt so? 

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Lieber der jetzt weil günstiger und Aussehen interessiert mich eh nicht beim Ram)
GPU: ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: ASRock H87M-ITX (90-MXGPL0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy weiß, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Welches davon jetzt?


----------



## Monsjo (1. Oktober 2013)

Am besten das E9 480, das ist teilmodular.


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich würde auch das E9 480Watt nehmen wenn es Kabelmanagement haben soll.


----------



## McMMgs3 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gut dann wird es das E9 480 Watt Netzteil. 

Dann wird heute Abend alles bei Mindfactory bestellt, aber ich werde auf die SSD erstmal verzichten müssen, die werde ich mir dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr holen.  


Danke an alle!


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

In Ordnung dann passt das ja.


----------



## McMMgs3 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

....und ich bin wieder da! 

Und zwar wieder mit einer Teil Änderung. 

Mein I-net hat ziemlich gespackt und deshalb war ich nur mit dem Handy ab und zu on und konnte noch nicht früher schreiben, also können schon...aber dauert mit dem Handy ca. 3 Stunden. 

Ich hab halt die r9 280x abgewartet und muss sagen das ich jetzt unbedingt die WindForce haben möchte...weil die P/L super ist und ich denke damit bin ich super bedient.^^

Also hier die "finale" Zusammenstellung:

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-28 (F3-1866C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator X3 Avenger Edition mit Sichtfenster (EN52247) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Geschmackssache  Mir persönlich gefällt es, aber gibt es irgendein Grund wieso man es nicht kaufen sollte?)
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei dem Gehäuse steht : "Grafikkarten: bis max. 310mm"

Die Grafikkarte ist 285mm lang, ist dann noch genug Luft? 

Sonst wird es das R4 (Sichtfenster), welches ja eig. so gut wie immer empfohlen wird.  

Werde dann bei Mindfactory & Hardwareversand bestellen.

Eig. würde ich ja gerne alles bei Mindfactory bestellen, aber da gibt es keinen Termin für die Grafikkarte. 


so..das war die letzte Änderung, (falls es überhaupt so passt *g*) Sorry!


----------



## Monsjo (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wie die Gigabyte ist, vlt. eine sehr gute MSI Gaming?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Oktober 2013)

Die lüfter des x3 sind nicht wirklich gut


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Das kann man so nehmen, man hat zwar schonmal immer wieder etwas schlechtes über den Windforce 3x gehört aber es ist nicht wirklich mehr wie bei anderen Karten, denn von dem MSI Kühlerdesign hört man auch immer mal wieder was von Spulenfiepen was man aber bei anderen Karten nicht so oft hört. 
Zudem soll der Windforce 3x Kühler auf der GTX 760/ GTX 770 auch noch leise genug sein.


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So, ich würde mein System morgen dann gerne bestellen. (so um 1 Uhr nachts wegen Versandkosten, falls ich bei mindfactory bestelle. )

Und zwar so sieht es jetzt aus:

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-28 (F3-1866C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: MSI R7970 Lightning Boost Edition, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (V278-018R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Warum jetzt die? Weil die 280x fast nie lieferbar ist und sich das von der Lieferzeit immer verlängert, ausserdem krieg ich einen  AMD Never Settle Forever Gold Gutschein.) Wäre die in Ordnung? Oder welche Lieferbare Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir bis 290€ empfehlen? (gerne auch weniger^^)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


So, es wäre super wenn ihr mir noch einen alternativen Kühler bis 30€ nennen könntet den man bei Hardwareversand bestellen kann, weil ich noch nicht weiß wo ich bestelle.

Ausserdem noch ein Mainboard welches gleich gut ist bei Mindfactory weil es das Gigabyte ja dort nicht gibt.^^

So, das war's jetzt aber auch erstmal. 

Danke an alle!


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Die MSI ist aber schon teuer gegenüber den R9 280X, würde ja noch ein paar Tage warten bis auch das Never Settle Programm für die R9 280X kommt.
Zudem reicht 1333MHz RAM G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gut dann nehme ich den Ram und nehme jetzt den Brocken. (weil ich jetzt alles bei hardwareversand bestelle) EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Grafikkarte könnte ich sonst nehmen oder ist die gar nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Laptophasser (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Die 7970 Ghz hat den selben Chip wie die 7970/R9 280X.
Da machste nicht viel falsch.
Allerdings ist die Lightning eher für Übertakter gedacht und wird dementsprechend laut.
Die Karte ist etwas schneller als die R9 280X von Gigabyte da sie 50 Mhz höher getaktet ist.
Es gibt definitiv leisere Karten, die dann aber nicht ganz so schnell sind, z.B die :
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Boost, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11197-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dafür halt 150 Mhz weniger Takt


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Dann werde ich den Pc morgen bestellen mit dem günstigeren Ram und dem Brocken.

Mit der Grafikkarte muss ich mir noch überlegen.^^


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Zudem soll der Windforce 3x Kühler auf der GTX 760/ GTX 770 auch noch leise genug sein.



Der ist nicht leise, ich habe 2 davon. Er ist sehr stark, aber als leise würde ich ihn nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Die Idle-Drehzahl ist viel zu hoch, die hört man gut raus. Immerhin ist der Ton ein angenehmes Rauschen/Brummen.

Wenn man etwas nachhilft, WIRD er aber leise. ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



McMMgs3 schrieb:


> Gut dann nehme ich den Ram und nehme jetzt den Brocken. (weil ich jetzt alles bei hardwareversand bestelle) EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> Grafikkarte könnte ich sonst nehmen oder ist die gar nicht zu empfehlen?



Soll der PC immer noch von HWV zusammengebaut werden?


----------



## McMMgs3 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Soll der PC immer noch von HWV zusammengebaut werden?


 
Nope.^^


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Dann könnte man auch den Brocken nehmen, wobei der Themis billiger wäre und auch ausreicht Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Deswegen rate ich auch zu diesem und nicht zum Brocken.


----------



## McMMgs3 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Stimmt ergibt mehr Sinn, hatte auch schon überlegt den Themis zu nehmen und dann wird es der auch.^^


----------



## McMMgs3 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So, bin jetzt in der "letzten" Runde mit den Grafikkarten. 

Ich habe mir mal drei Stück ausgesucht. 

60725 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Lightning Boost Edition, Radeon HD7970 Ghz Edition 3GB - Hardware Deals | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

Hätte auch gerne dann ne Begründung warum es genau die sein sollte.  

Kann man die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv  eig. gut übertakten? Oder weiß man davon noch nichts?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

die sapphire ist ziemlich leise, preislich die günstigste (die msi twin frozer gibts bei alternate wohl nicht mehr). die lightning boost ist zu laut


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich selber würde sagen keine von den dreien, sondern lieber die Gigabyte R9 280X Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die MSI R9 280XMSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## McMMgs3 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So, hab den Test von dem Xeon 1230 v3 gelesen und muss sagen das der mich überzeugt hat! 

Deshalb nehme ich jetzt nen Xeon: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Und als Mainboard das: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland was ist an dem anders, ausser das es 2 USB Anschlüsse weniger hat? Ich meine ich spar 10€ und so viele USB Anschlüsse brauch ich eh nicht. 

Bin dann bei genau 600€ bei hardwareversand.de, das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Grafikkarte warte ich noch nen Test zu der Sapphire ab, aber ich denke schon das es die wird.^^

Mal so ne Frage, kann ich Win 7 eig. immer noch ohne Probleme bei pcfritz bestellen?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

EDIT:
hatte gerade erst gedacht du meinst die teure Sapphire.

Ist denn schon bekannt wann dafür ein Test kommen soll?


----------



## McMMgs3 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> EDIT:
> hatte gerade erst gedacht du meinst die teure Sapphire.
> 
> Ist denn schon bekannt wann dafür ein Test kommen soll?


 
Nope, ich hoffe mal in den nächsten paar Tagen... 

Aber ich kann das so jetzt alles bestellen, oder?


----------



## Monsjo (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ja, das passt. 

Aber bei Pc Fritz kann man im Moment nicht kaufen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gut, super! 

Dann wohl ebay, oder? Hätte da jemand nen Link für mich?^^ 

Professional würde reichen. Gibt ja so viele die das verkaufen, deshalb weiß ich nicht von wem es am besten wäre, es zu kaufen.


Und mir fällt auch noch auf, da ich meine Grafikkarte eh bei Mindfactory bestellen werde, kann ich auch gleich den Ram dort bestellen...http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...jawsX-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_688886.html ich meine klar der Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600 ist eh nicht spürbar, aber wenn ich es für 3€ weniger bekomme, wieso nicht?


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Dann sowieso, schon alleine wegen den 3€.

(<- Schwabengene drücken durch )


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Hier Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1 DVD und Win 7 COA ( Deutsch UK NL FR ) | eBay


----------



## McMMgs3 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Na Toll, jetzt wollte ich gerade bestellen und dann ist der Themis nicht mehr verfügbar - . - Was wäre ein guter Ersatz? 

Kann ich auch das Win 7 bestellen? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windows-7-Ul.../251358526685?pt=Software&hash=item3a8622bcdd ich meine es ist eh gleich teuer.^^


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Raijintek Aidos Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



McMMgs3 schrieb:


> Na Toll, jetzt wollte ich gerade bestellen und dann ist der Themis nicht mehr verfügbar - . - Was wäre ein guter Ersatz?
> 
> Kann ich auch das Win 7 bestellen? Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit Version / Lizenz + DVD inkl. Service-Pack 1 | eBay ich meine es ist eh gleich teuer.^^



Kann man auch machen, aber sollte die Windows 7 Installations DVD nicht funktionieren dann stehst du dumm da, da es nur von Windows 7 Home Premium und Professional legale ISOs zum Download gibt die man dafür nutzen kann um deine Windows 7 Lizenz zu aktivieren.


----------



## McMMgs3 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Kann man auch machen, aber sollte die Windows 7 Installations DVD nicht funktionieren dann stehst du dumm da, da es nur von Windows 7 Home Premium und Professional legale ISOs zum Download gibt die man dafür nutzen kann um deine Windows 7 Lizenz zu aktivieren.


 
Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Dann nehme ich Premium, ich meine Windows 7 Ultimate brauch man eh nicht.^^
Naja auf jedenfall ist der größte Teil meines Pc's jetzt bestellt. Vielen Herzlichen Dank an alle Helfer!  Werde mich bei Fragen melden und sonst wenn die Teile angekommen sind.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Könntest du mal auflisten was schon bestellt wurde und was noch bestellt wird?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Kann man auch machen, aber sollte die Windows 7 Installations DVD nicht funktionieren dann stehst du dumm da, da es nur von Windows 7 Home Premium und Professional legale ISOs zum Download gibt die man dafür nutzen kann um deine Windows 7 Lizenz zu aktivieren.


 Bei den ISO's sind eh alle Versionen drauf, nur per installer bestimmt, was davon aktiviert wird


----------



## McMMgs3 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Könntest du mal auflisten was schon bestellt wurde und was noch bestellt wird?


 

Das hier wurde jetzt bestellt: 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Raijintek Aidos
Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W

Das wird noch bestellt:

G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X (warte halt noch auf Test's)


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Passt soweit, ich selber würde aber den 1333MHz RAM nehmen da es mit dem 1600MHz eventuell zu Problemen kommen kann wegen der hohen Kühlrippen 
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Statt der Sapphire könntest du aber auch die Gigabyte nehmen, denn diese ist auf jeden Fall gut, wenn sie dir etwas zu laut sein sollte kann man das in dem Menü von den AMD Treiber beheben in dem man die Lüfter vom Kühler etwas verstellt.
Zudem kann es sein das erstmal eine ganze Zeit kein Test zu den Karten kommt.


Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei den ISO's sind eh alle Versionen drauf, nur per installer bestimmt, was davon aktiviert wird



Schon aber dafür müsste er erst mal ei.cfg bearbeiten, zudem das nur mit der Installation von Windows per USB Stick funktioniert.


----------



## McMMgs3 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich glaube es wird die Sapphire. Gibt es nämlich gerade auch für 244€  60726 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 

Könnt ihr mir dann noch nen Ram bis 70€ empfehlen? Weil der G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist bei Mindfactory jetzt rauf auf 68€, ich will halt schnell bestellen.^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

diesen GeIL: 8GB GeIL Dragon RAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM


----------



## McMMgs3 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ging ja fix. 

Könnt ich sonst auch den nehmen? 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Der Ares ist auch


----------



## McMMgs3 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gut, danke! 
Sollte ich Service Level Gold drinnen lassen?


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



McMMgs3 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir dann noch nen Ram bis 70€ empfehlen? Weil der G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist bei Mindfactory jetzt rauf auf 68€, ich will halt schnell bestellen.^^


 
Ich würde ja noch 2-4Stunden warten, denn oft gehen die Preise für den RAM in den letzten Tagen Richtung späten Nachmittag auf 59-60€ bei MF runter.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Service Level Gold braucht kein Mensch


----------



## McMMgs3 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Hab ich gerade auch rausgefunden.


----------



## McMMgs3 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So....Grafikkarte und Ram sind jetzt auch bestellt.  

Hab jetzt den Ram genommen: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (naja green hatte recht und der Preis ist runtergegangen auf 59,86  )

Und Grafikkarte halt die: 
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und Hardwareversand hat die anderen Sachen auch schon losgeschickt.


----------



## McMMgs3 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So, hab von Mindfactory heute morgen die E-Mail bekommen, das die Ware verschickt wurde.

Jetzt hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Wenn ich das Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1 DVD und Win 7 COA ( Deutsch UK NL FR ) | eBay bestelle und es da ist, kann ich es dann einfach in das Laufwerk reinpacken? 

2. Ich habe mein Laufwerk jetzt einmal ausgebaut und ich wollte fragen ob da irgendwie ein Kabel noch fehlt, oder ob das so passt? Hab mal ein Foto dran gehangen. (Sorry für die nicht ganz so gute Quali )

3. Ich weiß das Doppel Postings (oder höher  ) nicht erlaubt sind, jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob es in dieser Art erlaubt ist? Ich weiß halt nicht sonst wie mir jemand im Thread antworten könnte, soll ich sonst einfach irgendjemanden anschreiben?

Ach ja, ich werde jetzt auch Versuchen den Pc selber zusammen zubauen.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Da fehlt noch die Stromversorgung, das Kabel kommt aber mit dem Netzteil mit.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Joa, an das Laufwerk muss noch Sata Strom vom Netzteil dran, das kleine ist nur das Sata Datenkabel zum Mainboard.

Du kannst auch diese Version installieren und mit dem Key deiner bestellten OEM Version aktivieren : Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Dazu noch SP1 : Windows 7 - SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Mit diesem Tool kannst Du auch einfach vom Stick installen : Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Oooch, wenn da eine Nacht zwischen den Posts liegt, finde ich das in Ordnung


----------



## McMMgs3 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Hab leider kein USB-Stick, (Wäre aber mal ganz nützlich..) aber würde es den gehen die CD einfach rein zutun und dann zu installieren? 




Ok, das mit den Post's ist gut zu wissen & das mit dem Laufwerk auch, danke euch.^^


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ja klar. Eventüll musst Du das Laufwerk im Bios noch als First Boot Device einstellen, aber normal läuft das automatisch, wenn Du die Karre startest.


----------



## McMMgs3 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gut, danke bin noch ein ziemlicher "bob" was sowas angeht, aber wird schon.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Das kommt schon^^


----------



## McMMgs3 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So, die Teile sind alle da. 

Bilder kommen heute noch.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Bin heute den ganzen Tag da, wenn was ist, schreib ne PM^^


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Hört sich gut an, falls Probleme gibt kannst du ja hier im Thread natürlich auch fragen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Dieser blöde Kühler ._."

Dort sind keine "Gummifüße" dabei und deshalb sind die Schrauben immer hin und her gegangen, ich hoffe ich habe keine Schäden am Mainboard verursacht..


Ich glaub ich bau den Pc doch lieber nicht zusammen.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

.... Mainboard auf die Mainboard-Verpackung legen könnte helfen


----------



## McMMgs3 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Hab ich gemacht, aber wenn die Schrauben gegen das Mainboard kommen oder ähnliches bringt mir das auch nicht so viel....naja, ist schwer zu erklären, ich lass mir lieber helfen. xD


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Wohnt denn bei dir ein Helfer in der Nähe? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## McMMgs3 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Jup, hab schon jemanden angeschrieben.


----------



## McMMgs3 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So hab mich heute nochmal dran gesetzt nachdem ich gestern so erfolgreich war.  Aber jetzt bin ich so gut wie fertig!  Habe Cpu, Kühler, NT, Ram, festplatte und lauwerk eingebaut, fehlt also nur noch die gpu, hab den Pc auch einmal kurz angeschaltet er ging an und die Power Led hat geleuchet. Bau dann morgen die GPU ein und hoffe das ich den Ram richtig eingebaut hab, weil der will irgendwie nicht so ganz. :/


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Den RAM kann man nur auf eine Art einbauen, im Slot gibt es ne Sperre.. Den RAM einfach richtig rum auflegen, die Hebel an der Seite des Slots öffnen und herunterdrücken, bis es klickt. Das kann durchaus etwas Kraft erfordern.


----------



## Maasii (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Bilder! 
Da ich mir ja ca. das gleiche System holen werden freue ich mich schon auf Bilder und vll. kleine Benchmarks oder ein schönes Video


----------



## McMMgs3 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Teutonnen du hattest Recht  bin immet zu sanft rangegangen,aber dann hab ich bisschen mehr Kraft angewendet und dann hat es auch geklickt.  Grafikkarte ist auch installiert. Jetzt will ich ihn gleich anschalten. Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen. 1. Muss ich irgendwas im Bios einstellen? 2. An welchen Anschluss kommen die "extra" Kühler? (3 pin) 3. Wo schließe ich den Monitor an? Mainboard oder Grafikkarte? So das war's erstmal.  Bilder werden kommen^^  EDIT: Hab noch ne Frage  An det Grafikkarte ist ein Knopf mit einem "S" für Sapphire, soll ich den aktivieren?^^


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Der Monitor wird natürlich an die Graka angeschlossen 

Im Bios musst Du erstmal gar nix einstellen. Welche extra "Kühler" ? Du meinst bestimmt Lüfter, oder ? 
Die werden entweder am Mainboard, falls vorhanden an der Lüftersteuerung oder direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen.

Dazu müsste ich nochmal eben wissen, welches Mainboard, welches Gehäuse, wieviele Lüfter ?

Den Knopf von der Graka würde ich erstmal nicht aktivieren, sondern in der Anleitung gucken, wofür der überhaupt ist.


----------



## McMMgs3 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Wie komm ich bitte auf Kühler? xD Ja Lüfter sind gemeint. Gehäuse ist das Fractal R4, Mainboard  das Gigabyte H87-HD3 und es sind zwei Lüfter.^^ Ach ja soll ich die Treiber-CD für die Grafikkarte einlegen? Die dürfte ja nicht veraltet sein, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Joa, das R4 kenne ich 

An der internen Lüftersteuerung des R4 kannst Du 3 Lüfter anschliessen. Die beiden vom Gehäuse werden an diese angeschlossen, die Steuerung selbst mit dem etwas größeren Molex Stecker direkt ans Netzteil. Da kommen vom Frontpanel 3 gleiche kleine schwarze Stecker, an diese kommen die Lüfter. Also bleibt ein Stecker davon unbelegt.

Frische Treiber ziehst Du dir von Gigabyte für´s Mainboard, und je nach Graka halt von AMD oder Nvidia.

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x)

NVIDIA Treiber Download

AMD Graphics Drivers and Software


----------



## McMMgs3 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So er läuft.  Da steht jetzt aber boot and Select proper boot device insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key, was muss ich jetzt machen? Ach ja ausserdem mein VGA Kabel passt in kein Slot der Grafikkarte sondern nur beim Mainboard. Hab ihn jetzt am Fernsehrt s
angeschlossen. Gibt es irgendwie ein Adapter oder so?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Der will jetzt, das Du das Betriebssystem aufspielst. Also DVD rein, oder Stick anschliessen und Win7/8 drauf. Eventüll im Bios das Laufwerk oder den Stick als "First Boot Device" einstellen.

Kauf dir für den Monitor mal ein DVI-Kabel, und für den Fernseher ein HDMI .


----------



## McMMgs3 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Na, super. Der Bildschirm hat kein DVI Eingang. -.-


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Was hat der denn für Eingänge ? Kriegst auch jedes erdenkliche Kabel : DVI auf VGA Kabel


----------



## McMMgs3 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ein VGA Eingang nur, leider. Dann muss ich gucken ob Saturn so ein Kabel hat.^^


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gib´s natürlich auch als Adapter, aber dann hat man hinten wieder so einen fetten Klotz dranhängen .


----------



## McMMgs3 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich muss glaub ich im Bios Menü einstellen dass das Laufwerk First Boost Device ist oder so, weil die Windows 7 CD ist da und wenn ich sie dann "installiert" hab dann steht dort: der Computer wurde mit Hilfe des Windows Installationsdatenträger gestartet. Entfernen Sie den Installationsdatenträger und starten Sie den Computer neu damit Windows ordnungsgemäß gestartet wird. Legen Sie anschließend Installationsdatenträger ein und starten Sie das Upgrade neu. Halt die CD entfernen oder wie?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Klar, nimm mal die DVD raus und gucke, wieviel der auf C installiert hat.


----------



## McMMgs3 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So, wo stell ich jetzt das mit First Boot Device ein mit dem Lauwerk? Also unter welcher Option im Bios?


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Welches Board hats du nochmal genommen?


----------



## McMMgs3 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gigabyte H87-HD3


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Gehe mal im Untermenü Speichern und Beenden, wenn das bei GA-H87-HD3 immer noch so ist wie beim GA-H77-D3H.


----------



## McMMgs3 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

ER LÄUFT!  Aber ich hab nochmal drei Fragen.

1. Wo muss man den Windows Lizenzen Schlüssel eingeben?

2. Wue komme ich ins Internet? Da steht nur "Es wurde keine Netzwerkhardware gefunden"

3. GELÖST


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich weiss auch nich, manchmal zieht Win7 direkt den verkackten LAN/Ethernet Treiber mit drauf, manchmal nicht .

Wenn uns das mal jemand erklären könnte/würde, warum ?


----------



## McMMgs3 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So hab die Treiber CD von dem Mainboard reingetan und mal son paar Treiber aktualisiert jetzt hab ich i-net.  Aber jetzt ist schon das nächste Problem und zwar reagiert die Maus und Tastatur plötzlich nicht mehr. |(


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Dann steck die Maus und Tastatur mal woanders rein  

Einfach mal andere Buchsen nehmen


----------



## McMMgs3 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dann steck die Maus und Tastatur mal woanders rein
> 
> Einfach mal andere Buchsen nehmen



Hab ich selbstverständlich schon gemacht. Im Bios kann ich die Maus und Tastatut auch benutzen nur nicht bei Windows 7. x(


----------



## McMMgs3 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Habt ihr noch nen Tipp?^^


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Wie lange hast du denn gewartet, denn es kann sein das er die am Anfang erst erkennen muss was einen Moment dauert.



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dann steck die Maus und Tastatur mal woanders rein


 
Ist nicht mehr lustig, hatte das gleiche mal vor längerer Zeit mit dem WLAN Stick geschrieben und erst viel später gemerkt das es einige falsch verstehen könnten.


----------



## McMMgs3 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

 Auf jedenfall über 2 Min. und ich meine im Bios Menü kann ich ja auch beides benutzen..


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Das könnte noch normal sein, war im Infobereich der Taskleiste noch ein etwas grünes Symbol oder sogar zwei?


----------



## McMMgs3 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Nope, kein grünes Symbol.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Hast du Maus und Tastatur schon an einen anderen Rechner ausprobiert unter Windows 7?


----------



## McMMgs3 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Naja an meinem alten lief alles super. Ich konnt die Maus und Tastatur auch schon am neuen Pc unter Win 7 benutzen.^^


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Kann das sein das du sie an einen USB 3.0 Anschluss angeschlossen hast?


----------



## McMMgs3 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Nein. Hab sie an den USB 2.0 geschlossen.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, denn bei USB 3.0 hätte es daran liegen können das Windows 7 ohne Treiber USB 3.0 nicht unterstüzt.


----------



## McMMgs3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So, hab ne neue Maus gekauft und es funktioniert immer noch nich! -_- Es liegt also wahrscheinlich an der Treiber CD vom Mainboard, weil danach ging es nicht mehr. Ich kann doch meine alte Festplatte reintun, die1TB raus, dann auf der alten Win 7 installieren, die neue wieder anschließen und dann die Treiber Updates löschen, oder?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab das gleiche Mainboard und hatte das gleiche Problem. Alles supi und Auf einmal werden sie nicht mehr erkannt.

Ich hab einmal Windows plattgemacht, dann war alles bestens


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, denn bei USB 3.0 hätte es daran liegen können das Windows 7 ohne Treiber USB 3.0 nicht unterstüzt.


 
Dann läuft der USB 3 Port als USB 2 Port. Das ist heute kein Problem mehr. Das regelt das Bios.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Hier auch ein ähnliches Problem nur mit dem Sound http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-ga-h87-hd3-board-sound-geht-nicht-mehr.html

@Threshold
Das wusste ich nicht, irgendwer anderes schrieb letztens noch das sie ohne den Treiber unter Windows 7 gar nicht gehen.


----------



## McMMgs3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Mainboard und hatte das gleiche Problem. Alles supi und Auf einmal werden sie nicht mehr erkannt.
> 
> Ich hab einmal Windows plattgemacht, dann war alles bestens


 
Und wie mach ich Windows "platt" ?  Wie hast du es gemacht?


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Windows 7 DVD rein, dann das Windows 7 Setup booten und damit formatieren und dann gleich neu installieren.


----------



## McMMgs3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Super, so leicht ist das? xD muss ich ne Taste drücken  um es zu booten? Und formatiert wird es dann von selber, oder?^^


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Nein formatieren musst du es noch vor der Installation, siehe auch in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## McMMgs3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Heißt also Win 7 DVD einlegen und dann auf formatieren drücken, oder wie? 


Also Win 7CD einlegen, dann alles laufen lassen wie bei der 1ten Installation und dann dort auf formatieren drücken...?


EDIT: Ok, habs schon gemacht. Aber die Treiber Updates sind jetzt doch auch weg, oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Schau mal in der Anleitung von quantenslipstream unter Bereich Partitionierung und da findest du wo du formatieren musst.


----------



## McMMgs3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Kann ich die Treiber jetzt einfach neuinstallieren? o.O Da tritt dann doch bestimmt das gleiche Problem wieder auf, oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Die Treiber kannst du jetzt neuinstallieren oder du installierst sie nicht und installierst nur den LAN Treiber und den Grafiktreiber.


----------



## McMMgs3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Habe ich jetzt auch als erstes gemacht  Bin jetzt auch am Pc on, Treiber für die Karte wird gerade installiert.^^


----------



## McMMgs3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ich hab noch keinen Sound mit meinem Headset, muss ich dafür auch nen Treiber runterladen?^^ diesen Audio oder so?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ja, der Audiotreiber wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Dann natürlich den Audiotreiber noch, hattest du denn eine extra Soundkarte genommen?


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

So melde mich ein bisschen spät aber es läuft alles Perfekt! 


Bilder werden noch kommen. (bin mal wieder sehr schnell....)


Und demnächst hol ich mir dann auch den Eizo Foris FS2333, weil bei so nem Pc will man nicht mit ner Auflösung von 1440x900 zocken. 


Ausserdem werde ich die Sapphire Dual X gegen eine r9 290 tauschen. (Einfach aus dem Grund weil ich Titanfall auf Ultra mit 50-70 Fps zocken möchte und weil mir die Dual X zu Laut ist und naja sind ja "nur" 80-100€ Aufpreis für 15% mehr Leistung...)


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Die R9 290 würde ich jetzt noch nicht kaufen, denn es gibt noch keine Custom Designs und so wird die deutlich lauter sein als die R9 280X Dual-X.
Und Bilder sind immer gut.


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Klar, auf die Custom Designs wollte ich auch warten.^^  Das wäre sonst ja was...etwas über die Lautstärke von der Dual X sagen aber dann ne R9 290 kaufen.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ist die Dual-X denn wenigstens im Idle leise?


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Joa, man hört sie zwar aber nicht so das sie nervt.^^


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Danke schonmal für das Feedback, gilt das genauso unter Last oder wird sie da noch viel lauter?


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Also Spiele konnte ich halt noch nicht wirklich viele Testen, weil ich kein Geld hatte.  Und es gibt nur zwei gute F2P Spiele für mich, wobei ich nur TF2 wirklich oft zock.


Aber sie wird schon relativ laut unter Last...also bei Planetside 2 und Team Fortress 2 wird sie schon laut würde ich mal sagen. Ich kann auch mal gleich gucken wie die Temperatur ist, wollte ich eh mal machen...


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Kannst du ja machen, wenn du mal schauen willst wie laut sie bei voller GPU Auslastung wird, dann lasse mal den aktuellen 3D Mark durchlaufen 3DMark - Download - CHIP Online

 Welcher CPU Kühler war denn nochmal verbaut?


----------



## McMMgs3 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Werde ich machen, danke. 

Leider ist nur der Raijintek Aidos verbaut.^^


Die Temperatur bei TF2 ist so bei 55-62, ich denke das ist doch relativ normal, oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Das ist normal.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Die Temperaturen sind normal und bist du dir wirklich sicher das es die Grafikkarte ist und nicht der CPU Kühler?
 Denn der Aidos soll ziemlich laut sein und Planetside 2 soll sehr CPU Lastig sein was ich so gehört habe.


----------



## McMMgs3 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ist eher wegen dem Aidos, hat sich aber gebessert und ich hab auch die extra Kühler angeschlossen, läuft bisher alles super. 

Hab mal so ne Frage wenn ich übertakten möchte, wie sollte ich es jeweils einstellen? 


Also was bei GPU Clock, Memory Clock und VDDC? Und was soll so bleiben?


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ist das jetzt eigentlich immer noch die R9 280X oder hast du doch noch eine R9 290 gekauft?


----------



## McMMgs3 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Ist die R9 280x ich denke ich bleib auch bei der...weil ich brauch es einfach nicht. Werde das Geld lieber für ne neue Tastatur und die Ps4 benutzen.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamer Pc für max. 870€ gesucht, oder schon gut so?*

Achso, dann ist ja gut, wegen dem OC kann ich dir zu der R9 280X leider auch keine Durchschnittwerte sagen an die man sic etwas richten könnte.


----------

